# House built in 1973 -- lead paint?



## Windows (Feb 22, 2010)

Possible but not likely.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I doubt it either but the final ban on the use of lead in paint was 1977. If in a doubt, chip off a piece and have it tested.


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

The only way to tell is to test. You can by a test kit and check your self. You will want to cut through the layers of paint when checking to make sure that none of the layers contain lead. Lead was banned in the U.S in 1978 from putting it into paint. It is safe to assume any home painted before 1978 may contain lead.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

You know, one thing I forgot to mention since you are going to be sanding anything. Where at least a dust mask and preferably an appropriate aspirator and cover up some. We assume all modern building materials are safe but I was diagnosed with "environmental" pneumonia once for being around too much too often. Lungs cleared but I learned my lesson.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Windows said:


> Possible but not likely.


That's what I'm thinking. Quite unlikely.


----------



## ltd (Jan 16, 2011)

on walls i doubt it. may be on painted trim or doors but i still doubt it .just test it .you get 8 swabs in a pack for 25 dollars .and you will know right away:yes:. theirs a web site to show how to test it . you can get these at lowes or s/w :wink:


----------

